# Eve Online



## Hypes (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone playing this?


----------



## Kostmayer (Sep 14, 2007)

Meeeeee 

Tis great.


----------



## Hypes (Sep 14, 2007)

I used to play it a great deal, but right now I'm just keeping up the skills while tending some other business.

What are you flying?


----------



## Kostmayer (Sep 14, 2007)

A Drake. Am running Level 3 missions, about to start level 4. Am liking the Drake, slow, but tough, at 7 missile slots 

I've stopped and started playing, but have got in with a nice friendly corp, its more of a social thing then anything else.


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Sep 15, 2007)

used to play it, but then got to a point when i couldnt pay the cost every month so i had to stop my account


----------



## Hypes (Sep 16, 2007)

Another Caldari  yeah, I like the Drake as well, it has some extreme passive tank on it, but I would recommend moving up to a raven for level 4s with cruise/torps, otherwise you're going to be spending a lot of time completing those missions. The Raven can't mount an equal passive tank, but it shouldn't be a problem using a shield booster.

I'm training up for the Drake's bigger brother, the Nighthawk  Only a couple of days left.


----------

